
Nim language 0.14 released - calind
http://nim-lang.org/news/2016_06_07_version_0_14_0_released.html
======
moigagoo
Yay! We're one step closer to 1.0, which—I believe—will be a major milestone.

Nim is surely a very interesting language with some very real perspectives for
production use.

------
nikolay
Nim and Rust are some of the most exciting new languages. Unfrotunately, both
don't have an AWS SDK, and that prvents me from using either at work. :(

~~~
dom96
This might be what you're looking for:
[https://github.com/aidansteele/aws_sdk.nim](https://github.com/aidansteele/aws_sdk.nim)

Of course, if that isn't suitable, one of the best ways to get started with
Nim is to write such a library :)

~~~
nikolay
Well, I could write one if I had the time or my employer approves it, and
neither of these are realistic, unfortunately.

I think Amazon already has a bunch of JSON files in their boto library and
some already use those to generate AWS SDK in multiple languages including the
future Rust version (rusoto), but it takes time.

------
v3ss0n
CONGRATS! , Now we are talking.

YC Guys , FUND NIM! Nim is the game changer! If i am a millionaire , i wound
fund a billion by selling my soul. It could kill Java , Golang and Swift in a
single blow.

